# Athens Outdoor Show 3D Archery Competition



## Fast Phil (Jul 14, 2011)

Xtreme Christian Outdoors Pro Staff is hosting a 3D Archery Shoot on Friday July 22 and Saturday July 23 during the  Athens Banner Herald / Sportsman Living Outdoor Show.

Shoot is located at The Classic Center in downtown Athens.  There will be 3 heats on each day with an overall Friday winner and 3 heats on Saturday with an overall Saturday winner who will compete head to head for the Championship.  Champion win a brand new Bear Carnage Bow.

Sponsors of this shoot are Archery Traditions and College Pro.

You can find out more information on this Athens 3D shoot located here.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 14, 2011)

Very interesting! 10 targets, inside? Any class divisions for equipment?


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 14, 2011)

Give us details!


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 14, 2011)

If you can bear with me, I'll get all the details from Jeff Deaver and Joe Bufford (Xtreme Christian Outdoors Pro Staffers) tomorrow and post them for you.  They are the men in charge of the competition and I want to make sure I post all the details correctly for you.

We have a very large space inside the Grand Hall of the Classic Center dedicated to this.  Archery Traditions are supplying the ten 3D targets (you can probably even buy them off of Jim at Archery Traditions for a good price after the Show if you wanted).  I believe the shots will range out to a maximum of 35 or possibly 40 yards....should be a really cool indoor shoot.

Again, I need to make sure I relay all the correct details to you.  As soon as I get them on the phone, I'll post it.  It might be tomorrow evening as I'll be on the road most of the day tying up loose ends for the Show.

Thanks!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting............


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 14, 2011)

Fast Phil said:


> If you can bear with me, I'll get all the details from Jeff Deaver and Joe Bufford (Xtreme Christian Outdoors Pro Staffers) tomorrow and post them for you.  They are the men in charge of the competition and I want to make sure I post all the details correctly for you.
> 
> We have a very large space inside the Grand Hall of the Classic Center dedicated to this.  Archery Traditions are supplying the ten 3D targets (you can probably even buy them off of Jim at Archery Traditions for a good price after the Show if you wanted).  I believe the shots will range out to a maximum of 35 or possibly 40 yards....should be a really cool indoor shoot.
> 
> ...



Sounds good!!!!


----------



## riskyb (Jul 14, 2011)

This sounds fun


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 15, 2011)

Spoke with Joe today.  There will be no class divisions for equipment.  Just bring the bow you want to shoot and 10 arrows.  Each competitor will be under a time restriction for the shoot that will be determined once the event is set up inside The Classic Center.  It will be $10 to shoot in the event.

First heat starts at 2pm on Friday and as mentioned above, there will be 3 heat opportunities each day for the chance to advance to win the Bear Carnage.

Admission in The Classic Center for the Show is free.

If this shoot goes well, we will continue to have it downtown Athens each year built around the Outdoor Show and there is no telling what it could grow in to, so please spread the word.

Jeff is out of the state until later this weekend, so as soon as he gets back and they update me with more info, I'll post it for you.

Let me know if there is any additional things you need me to ask them.  

Thanks.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds similar to the Buckmasters shoot and the Dennis' shoot at the Blast.....hunting setup!!!


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 20, 2011)

Just left the Classic Center earlier this evening.  Gonna be a sweet indoor setup.  3D targets are going in tomorrow.

Please come introduce yourself to me if you are at the Show.  I want to grow this into something special on a yearly basis for northeast Georgia and the Athens area.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fast Phil said:


> Spoke with Joe today.  There will be no class divisions for equipment.  Just bring the bow you want to shoot and 10 arrows.  Each competitor will be under a time restriction for the shoot that will be determined once the event is set up inside The Classic Center.  It will be $10 to shoot in the event.
> 
> First heat starts at 2pm on Friday and as mentioned above, there will be 3 heat opportunities each day for the chance to advance to win the Bear Carnage.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna have to round up 5 more arrows.....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 21, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> I'm gonna have to round up 5 more arrows.....




Well, let's see, um .......... you left one at Bennett Farms

Whoops, that ones not useable again!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 21, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Well, let's see, um .......... you left one at Bennett Farms
> 
> Whoops, that ones not useable again!



And the wrong kind.......with a ten second time limit per target, I'm thinking it will have to be a hunting setup....


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm planning on shooting it tomorrow if I can get in from work in time. If not, i'll be there Saturday


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait!  The Classic Center looks great with all the vendors inside.  10 targets are set up. 

Just got home....let's hope I can sleep tonight.  About to try.

I'll be walking around in the red Georgia visor.  Come say hey.


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are some pics from the 3D Archery Competition at the Outdoor Show in Athens from the past weekend.  The guys at Xtreme Christian Outdoors were phenomenal hosting this.  I can't speak highly enough about their ministry and outfit.  College Pro and Archery Traditions as sponsors really made the event look and feel great.  For a first time event, I couldn't be happier and all the credit goes to these three companies and those that came out and competed for the Bear Carnage and the chance to win the title.

Thanks to all the competitors and congratulations to Runner Up Kyle B. of Franklin Springs and Champion Mark S. of Watkinsville.  There is a larger write up of the Show over on the fishing board with additional pictures.  I'm still waiting on many more pictures, but wanted to go ahead and post these up:




















































The following were taken by Richard Hamm of the ABH:


----------

